# La pronunciació de doncs



## Cracker Jack

Vull saber com es pronucia aquesta paraula, doncs - la conjunció per expresar una consequencia de la frase que proposa una cosa. Segons el grec es lletreja així - d o n c s. Pero a més a més, sento els catalans dient ''dons.'' Vaig concloure que la ''c'' era muda.

És correcta aquesta suposició? Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo la pronuncio "dons", la "c" me la menjo! (yummie!)

Salut

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, CJ!

Sí, que jo sàpiga és correcta.  Pronunciem "dons".


----------



## Cracker Jack

DONCS moltes gràcies Mei i bet.


----------



## RIU

Perdoneu una pregunta: es possible que baixi de l'hort però inclús escrit em costa recordar veure _doncs_ enlloc de _dons. _Es a dir: no es molt mes usat sense la "c" també en l'escriptura?


----------



## Mei

RIU said:


> Perdoneu una pregunta: es possible que baixi de l'hort però inclús escrit em costa recordar veure _doncs_ enlloc de _dons. _Es a dir: no es molt mes usat sense la "c" també en l'escriptura?



Home, jo procuro escriure-la, excepte en els missatges de mòbil potser.

Mei


----------



## betulina

Sí, jo igual, i m'atreviria a dir que és del tot incorrecte. Si ho veig, penso que és una falta d'ortografia.


----------



## sigkil

La tendència és a pronunciar-ho "pues".


----------



## Mixeta i mixons

Totes aquestes cites són del Tirant...

E per aquest negre perdre'l desiges? Car plaure no·t deu, e pens que de ací avant no·t plaurà si sàvia est, majorment si ab tu mateixa te conselles. *Doncs*, oblida los falsos dekits permesos a la sutze sperança. lansa-los fora de tu.

*Donques *cells qui crehen que glòria haver sia sobiran bé leixen es-tar lo món poch e stret e guarden lo cel, e vegen quant és gran e ample e menyspreen la ffama e nomenada mundanal, que no pot complir la terra, que és poqua e minva.

¿E què resta, *donchs*, a mi que puga fer, si la magestat vostra se'n va? Que·m done yo mateix la mort. E serà senyal per lo qual yo seré cregut que sens ficció amava la celsitut vostra més que a mi mateix​
I aquesta, pues també.

E si de vós no us pren pietat, com vos dolreu de mi? E si a la vostra bellea no perdonau, qui trobarà en vós misericòrdia? De dos mals, lo menor                         és de elegir: ¿qual serà l'altre, *puix* la mort per menor elegesch? E no dubteu en res de dir-me lo que la celsitut vostra elegirà.​


----------



## jonny1047

sigkil said:


> La tendència és a pronunciar-ho "pues".



ha ha ha! és la meva experiencia també, vivia a Lleida i em sembla que tots allí diuen "pues", o "bueno" o alguna altre castellanisme! però m'agrada, ho fa més interresant, una mica de variació!


----------



## Dixie!

sigkil said:


> La tendència és a pronunciar-ho "pues".



Molt bona remarca, sembla com si _doncs_ s'estés perdent. Moltíssima gent l'abandona per a dir _pues_, que com sabeu és un castellanisme i per tant totalment incorrecte en català -a més, fa mal a la oïda).


----------

